# Pissed already



## Yemaya (Feb 16, 2017)

I started with Uber on Thursday evening and my first ride was awesome. On Friday morning and afternoon, I had to deal with the college kids from USC taking a trip around the corner. One time I had a request to pick up at USC and I waited about 10 minutes for the girl because I just felt bad leaving her. Come to find out she had a total of 7 passengers and one girl tried to sit on my floor. I advised her that I couldn't transport her on the floor because it was illegal and she could get hurt. She was pissed, some of the other girls started cursing and saying its just one more person. It took all the strength in my body to not curse them out and kick them out of my car. 

Then they turn around and rate me as being unprofessional !!!!??? I was rated low for navigation when it was a problem with Uber's navigation. It really pisses me off that the customers get to say or do anything they want and there is no protection for us. **** Uber because this is bullshit. To top that off, because I was having navigation issues, the rider disputed the surge pricing and they reduced my fair by half. How is that possible?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Yemaya said:


> I started with Uber on Thursday evening and my first ride was awesome. On Friday morning and afternoon, I had to deal with the college kids from USC taking a trip around the corner. One time I had a request to pick up at USC and I waited about 10 minutes for the girl because I just felt bad leaving her. Come to find out she had a total of 7 passengers and one girl tried to sit on my floor. I advised her that I couldn't transport her on the floor because it was illegal and she could get hurt. She was pissed, some of the other girls started cursing and saying its just one more person. It took all the strength in my body to not curse them out and kick them out of my car.
> 
> Then they turn around and rate me as being unprofessional !!!!??? I was rated low for navigation when it was a problem with Uber's navigation. It really pisses me off that the customers get to say or do anything they want and there is no protection for us. &%[email protected]!* Uber because this is bullshit. To top that off, because I was having navigation issues, the rider disputed the surge pricing and they reduced my fair by half. How is that possible?


Never take more than the maximun # of passengers allowed.Cancel the ride before it starts and drive off.. Always.

Be persistent. Keep emailing Support until they restore the fare to the original amount.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Assume ubers pax are your mortal enemy and you will be fine. Do not wait, do not allow over allowed pax maximum, do not breaknlaw, do not allow open containers. These people dont care about you. They wouldnt tip you if you bent over backwards


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

And never negotiate with them. Once you start the ride they can rate you. Cancel and drive off. Trust me they learn their lesson.


----------



## Yemaya (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah, the one girl who was on the floor got out of the car and I took the remaining 6 pax. I have a minivan with 7 pax capacity. I wrote Uber after they rated me unprofessional and 1 star , they have not replied yet.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

They wont reverse your 1 star, sorry to say. Ratings are permanent even if you are following the rules and law. 

I always do a head count when i arrive before i unlock my door if theres a crowd. If mlre than 4 i ask "Only 4 right?" If they whine or beg, i say nope and cancel no show then explain they had fraudulent riders. 

If they are cool and aay "oh yea the others have an uber" and as long as only 4 get in, ill take the ride.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Yemaya said:


> I started with Uber on Thursday evening and my first ride was awesome. On Friday morning and afternoon, I had to deal with the college kids from USC taking a trip around the corner. One time I had a request to pick up at USC and I waited about 10 minutes for the girl because I just felt bad leaving her. Come to find out she had a total of 7 passengers and one girl tried to sit on my floor. I advised her that I couldn't transport her on the floor because it was illegal and she could get hurt. She was pissed, some of the other girls started cursing and saying its just one more person. It took all the strength in my body to not curse them out and kick them out of my car.
> 
> Then they turn around and rate me as being unprofessional !!!!??? I was rated low for navigation when it was a problem with Uber's navigation. It really pisses me off that the customers get to say or do anything they want and there is no protection for us. &%[email protected]!* Uber because this is bullshit. To top that off, because I was having navigation issues, the rider disputed the surge pricing and they reduced my fair by half. How is that possible?


First of all, every USC customer is a piece of dirt. I never accept anything from USC. The students there are the rudest, most disgusting, self absorbed human beings on the planet. There are no exceptions, there is not a single decent human being at USC. App off at USC. Never work USC, ever.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Cal State LA and UCLA are the opposite of USC. They are appreciative and grateful for the ride. USC is nothing but trash with no work ethic and no respect for service people. They are all worthless losers.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Santa Monica City College, a little like USC. Worth skipping, nut not nearly as bad as USC. Loyola Maramount, definitely a pass, not nice people.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Your mistake was taking USC snowflakes.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Assume ubers pax are your mortal enemy and you will be fine. Do not wait, do not allow over allowed pax maximum, do not breaknlaw, do not allow open containers. These people dont care about you. They wouldnt tip you if you bent over backwards


Don't worry about your rating, the people rating you are morons. And Uber will try to screw you on every ride, toll, and surge if you let them.

Cut off driving at midnight because your Friday morning fun with 7 college kids will look a play date.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

College students in general are unappreciative. They think by going to college, a purely self motivated act, they are performing a public service.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Yemaya said:


> I started with Uber on Thursday evening and my first ride was awesome. On Friday morning and afternoon, I had to deal with the college kids from USC taking a trip around the corner. One time I had a request to pick up at USC and I waited about 10 minutes for the girl because I just felt bad leaving her. Come to find out she had a total of 7 passengers and one girl tried to sit on my floor. I advised her that I couldn't transport her on the floor because it was illegal and she could get hurt. She was pissed, some of the other girls started cursing and saying its just one more person. It took all the strength in my body to not curse them out and kick them out of my car.
> 
> Then they turn around and rate me as being unprofessional !!!!??? I was rated low for navigation when it was a problem with Uber's navigation. It really pisses me off that the customers get to say or do anything they want and there is no protection for us. &%[email protected]!* Uber because this is bullshit. To top that off, because I was having navigation issues, the rider disputed the surge pricing and they reduced my fair by half. How is that possible?


Cancel the ride in the future. That will save you from a bad rating


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> They wont reverse your 1 star, sorry to say. Ratings are permanent even if you are following the rules and law.
> 
> I always do a head count when i arrive before i unlock my door if theres a crowd. If mlre than 4 i ask "Only 4 right?" If they whine or beg, i say nope and cancel no show then explain they had fraudulent riders.
> 
> If they are cool and aay "oh yea the others have an uber" and as long as only 4 get in, ill take the ride.


Uber will not exclude a bad rating. Sucks


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> And never negotiate with them. Once you start the ride they can rate you. Cancel and drive off. Trust me they learn their lesson.


This is the best advice! Once you cancel, they can't rate you. Use your cancellation button.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Yemaya said:


> Yeah, the one girl who was on the floor got out of the car and I took the remaining 6 pax. I have a minivan with 7 pax capacity. I wrote Uber after they rated me unprofessional and 1 star , they have not replied yet.


Lesson learned. Cancel next time. I started a trip once with two drunks who could not confirm where they were going. I kicked them out and got a 1 star. Uber would not change it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Uber will not exclude a bad rating. Sucks


It's such a stupid policy, a tech company that doesn't know how to remove a rating from their database, yea right!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's such a stupid policy, a tech company that doesn't know how to remove a rating from their database, yea right!


With Lyft you can cancel after starting trip. With uber, you can't. You can only end the ride and accept the rating


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

If they are cordial about it, I will let extra passengers stay in the car and out of the weather until their second Uber arrives to take the overflow. If they complain at all when I say that we are over capacity, do not hesitate to cancel with too many passengers as the stated reason. Without that heads up, the thing they call a support system won't be able to find the issue


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yemaya said:


> Yeah, the one girl who was on the floor got out of the car and I took the remaining 6 pax. I have a minivan with 7 pax capacity. I wrote Uber after they rated me unprofessional and 1 star , they have not replied yet.


Always cancel a bad ride... the remaining ones aren't going to be happy you kicked their friend out. It's not even worth it.

Read around here my friend and you will learn the common rookie mistakes that cause people to quit. It's funny how I will have situations come up and I can think of a post on here of a driver who handled it like a boss and I feel prepared.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> With Lyft you can cancel after starting trip. With uber, you can't. You can only end the ride and accept the rating


You can cancel with Uber in the immediate second or two after you start a trip but they can still rate you. Correct


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Santa Monica City College, a little like USC. Worth skipping, nut not nearly as bad as USC. Loyola Maramount, definitely a pass, not nice people.





nutzareus said:


> Your mistake was taking USC snowflakes.


I believe the old term is University of Spoiled Children...


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

I've either made or personally witnessed most of those rookie mistakes. There's a reason I ask if their name is David if they pile into my backseat without offering their name or identifying me as their driver


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Last night at 1am i had an suv fare from a popular local catering hall. Took me 5 mins to get to. Waited 5 minutes. Called before i cancelled. Millenial picks up " i am so sorry we are coming now we were just eating pretzels sooooo sorry." I said " how many riders?" He replies. " dont worry we will sit on laps". I say "super take your time". I cancel immediately and got the 10$ no show. Got another suv just minutes later from normal adults. I did not loose a good fare. I avoided a negative experience with me having to reject these drunk fools for trying to stuff my car like a can of sardines. Always cancel at any sign of trouble.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I need to learn to cancel on people sooner. I had to wait on one guy for three or four minutes and he comes out just under the magical cancellation fee limit. Off we go. We get to the destination. I am just about to end the trip when he says we are just there to pick up his girlfriend and keep going. (You could have mentioned that a little sooner before I almost ended the trip.) We wait a couple more minutes and he calls her to see how she's doing. Nice little chat and he hangs up. Soooo...

(How about an update, dude?) "Is she on her way?"

"Oh, yeah. It will just a be a few minutes. She's getting dressed."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

View attachment 98721


Brilliant!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I picked up 4 riders and moved maybe 100 ft. They saw some friends at the next stop light and 2 of them opened the back of the car and jumped in. Oh hell no! Get out or this car is not moving another inch! The got out and the ride went forward. I really don't care how I got rated (how do you guys know who rated you low!) but I got the riders home safely. They and Uber can figure the rest out. My business, my car, my rules.


----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)

mikejm said:


> First of all, every USC customer is a piece of dirt. I never accept anything from USC. The students there are the rudest, most disgusting, self absorbed human beings on the planet. There are no exceptions, there is not a single decent human being at USC. App off at USC. Never work USC, ever.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

A class not taught at school is Survival Basics 101 - Cancel is your friend. Keep it available as long as you can. Start the ride at the last possible moment before driving and only when there are no serious problems. If they say, ok you can leave one of us behind - just say no, I must cancel in this situation. Same thing if pax are abusive or about to puke.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Also..Dont Use UBER Naviagtion. It sucks!! Use Waze or Maps.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> how do you guys know who rated you low!


It happens rarely enough you can kind of use deductive reasoning to figure out which pax down rated you.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I may take 40 rides a week, 10 of them rated me and 1 gave me a 1 star. How in the World am I going to deduce that?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

mikejm said:


> College students in general are unappreciative. They think by going to college, a purely self motivated act, they are performing a public service.


how true. they seem to think they are so smarter than others because they think they are the only ones who knows how to google.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I may take 40 rides a week, 10 of them rated me and 1 gave me a 1 star. How in the World am I going to deduce that?


Most rides go pleasant so that rules those rides out. Pax who low rate you typically give it away by theit demeanor and attitude.

Also if you get one right when you end a ride I can give you a good hint who did it


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Yemaya said:


> I started with Uber on Thursday evening and my first ride was awesome. On Friday morning and afternoon, I had to deal with the college kids from USC taking a trip around the corner. One time I had a request to pick up at USC and I waited about 10 minutes for the girl because I just felt bad leaving her. Come to find out she had a total of 7 passengers and one girl tried to sit on my floor. I advised her that I couldn't transport her on the floor because it was illegal and she could get hurt. She was pissed, some of the other girls started cursing and saying its just one more person. It took all the strength in my body to not curse them out and kick them out of my car.
> 
> Then they turn around and rate me as being unprofessional !!!!??? I was rated low for navigation when it was a problem with Uber's navigation. It really pisses me off that the customers get to say or do anything they want and there is no protection for us. &%[email protected]!* Uber because this is bullshit. To top that off, because I was having navigation issues, the rider disputed the surge pricing and they reduced my fair by half. How is that possible?


Never feel bad, its a trap
Never start trip unless you want 1*


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I need to learn to cancel on people sooner. I had to wait on one guy for three or four minutes and he comes out just under the magical cancellation fee limit. Off we go. We get to the destination. I am just about to end the trip when he says we are just there to pick up his girlfriend and keep going. (You could have mentioned that a little sooner before I almost ended the trip.) We wait a couple more minutes and he calls her to see how she's doing. Nice little chat and he hangs up. Soooo...
> 
> (How about an update, dude?) "Is she on her way?"
> 
> ...


I hope you learned after this


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> I hope you learned after this


I'm watching the pax and I'm watching the clock. I ask if everyone is in before starting the trip. I am learning.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Once it starts to go south, don't start the ride. It's been said above, cancel and move on. Once they ask you to do something illegal you know they have no respect for you. Refuse even if one get out. If you have to, go around the corner and wait till 5 minutes has expired, cancel as no show and report problem with rider, passenger asked you to perform illegal ride by overloading car. That way you are on the record first and Uber will not try to take the cancellation fee. Pax walk up with solo cups, same thing. I'll politely tell them no, "be happy to wait a sec while you finish", then if I get even the slightest facial expression of disapproval, I'm gone. Wait around the corner till they cancel or 5 is up and I cancel as no show. I'm getting paid either way and probably make more on a cancel, sad state of affairs that is.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ALL L.A. Drivers - this is not University of Southern California - it's University of South Carolina 

OP, if you have a mini-van and more than 4 passengers get in and you start trip, there is a function in the App that you can select that upgrades the Trip to UberXL ("More Than Four Passengers) and you get paid more. Agree with everyone else here...NEVER take more than you have seat belts for, otherwise.


----------



## MissLucy (Feb 21, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> ALL L.A. Drivers - this is not University of Southern California - it's University of South Carolina
> 
> OP, if you have a mini-van and more than 4 passengers get in and you start trip, there is a function in the App that you can select that upgrades the Trip to UberXL ("More Than Four Passengers) and you get paid more. Agree with everyone else here...NEVER take more than you have seat belts for, otherwise.


How pissed is the OP, lala?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MissLucy said:


> How pissed is the OP, lala?


I'm guessing-


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> ALL L.A. Drivers - this is not University of Southern California - it's University of South Carolina


Home of Hootie and the Blowfish!


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Yemaya said:


> I started with Uber on Thursday evening and my first ride was awesome. On Friday morning and afternoon, I had to deal with the college kids from USC taking a trip around the corner. One time I had a request to pick up at USC and I waited about 10 minutes for the girl because I just felt bad leaving her. Come to find out she had a total of 7 passengers and one girl tried to sit on my floor. I advised her that I couldn't transport her on the floor because it was illegal and she could get hurt. She was pissed, some of the other girls started cursing and saying its just one more person. It took all the strength in my body to not curse them out and kick them out of my car.
> 
> Then they turn around and rate me as being unprofessional !!!!??? I was rated low for navigation when it was a problem with Uber's navigation. It really pisses me off that the customers get to say or do anything they want and there is no protection for us. &%[email protected]!* Uber because this is bullshit. To top that off, because I was having navigation issues, the rider disputed the surge pricing and they reduced my fair by half. How is that possible?


You can't be rated i fyou cancel a trip. Only completed trips are rated, or possibly trips that you start then end without moving (This results i nthe cancel menu, but idk if they can rate you then. This happens when you begin a trip, see the destination, then say "no thanks, I'm not going there" and end the trip). But if they showed up and you rejected them for having 7, then canceled the trip. they couldn't rate you.

Also, 3 years full time, and my rating is fine. The rating is an average of yr last 500 trips. NO one person can hurt your rating. Most people aren't like this. Either quit, or just relax about it. And don't wait ten minutes for people. We don't get paid enough to give that much free time. They should feel bad leaving you waiting, not the other way around.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I'm guessing-


LOL!!!!


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

The University of South Carolina and the University of Southern California are two completely different schools. 

I'm assuming this was missed based on a few of the first responses to the OP and his current location. 

The University of Southern Cal is a private school, thus I would guess the attitude you receive from there is a little harsher.


----------



## Yemaya (Feb 16, 2017)

FloridaUber said:


> The University of South Carolina and the University of Southern California are two completely different schools.
> 
> I'm assuming this was missed based on a few of the first responses to the OP and his current location.
> 
> The University of Southern Cal is a private school, thus I would guess the attitude you receive from there is a little harsher.


It's the University of South Carolina, but their attitudes are just as bad. I also drive for Lyft, most of my customers for them arefrom Benedict college and the community college here. They are so respectful and down to earth, I don't have any issues.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FloridaUber said:


> The University of South Carolina and the University of Southern California are two completely different schools.
> 
> I'm assuming this was missed based on a few of the first responses to the OP and his current location.
> 
> The University of Southern Cal is a private school, thus I would guess the attitude you receive from there is a little harsher.


University of Southern California has their very own UberUSC - which provides FREE 1 mile rides to their students from 8pm-1am Thur-Sun nights. They be way entitled, and well, situated in a rather dangerous area - shhhhh, that part is a secret!


----------

